# Military wives



## MacyClara

I saw at least one! 

I don't know whether I am or not at this point. When DH was 18 (four years ago) he joined the reserves under the condition that he'd go to college and join active duty after he graduated college in 2012. He's due to go to basic training in two weeks :cry: and I had a few questions...


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hi! Here if you need me :hugs:

My hubby has been active duty Air Force for almost two years. We have a 20 month old daughter named Brenna. I'm Kelsey, and I'm 19 :)


----------



## MacyClara

Hi thanks :) not sure if I've introduced myself but I'm Macy, 20 and my daughter Mila is 27 months. I know every branch is different but how long did he have to wait for basic training to start after he went? were you really not allowed much contact? we don't have a lot of experience with this yet and we weren't sure if what they say is exaggerated....


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hey, it's totally fine! I've been there before, so I'll try & help you as best I can ;)

Jon enlisted in June of 2010. He left for basic training on November 16, 2010. It sucks right now because the Air Force is very over-manned and is trying to cut down on Airmen, so I'm not too sure what the chances would be of him getting in as soon as he'd like. Don't quote me on this, though, he may very well get right in! Your best bet is to keep in contact with a recruiter often.

As for contact, I was entitled to one phone call the day that he arrived at Lackland Air Force Base (where basic training is held for Airmen). This was less than one minute and he had to read off a piece of paper that he had arrived safely and gave me his address so that we could write letters. Letters will pretty much be your link. I wrote him once, sometimes twice a day. Letters really help them get through it, basic training is a very life-changing experience for them. The best thing that you can do is always be encouraging, hopeful, and uplifting when you write to him - they need motivation and support :)

However, I had my daughter when he was in week 6 of basic, so I had to call the red cross & tell them that I had our baby, and they relayed the message to him. I got to talk to him for about 10-15 minutes that day. On Thanksgiving, I got to talk to him for about 20 minutes. I felt very lucky - that's very unheard of! Lol. Christmas, was about a 5 minute phone call. Like I said, letters will be your best form of communication :) Also, it can depend on if he has a nice TI or not. Some of them can be real dicks (it's their job ;)) Also, if another trainee in his training squadron does something very bad or shameful, that person can mess up the benefits (phone calls, receiving mail) for all the other trainees in the squadron. Happened to my hubby :(

The reason why they do not want to give you much contact is because at basic training, it is the MTI's job to break those guys down and weed the weaklings out. They want them to feel scared - it's an authority thing. When those first initial weeks of training pass, it becomes easier for the trainee because it's all regimented. Every day - the same thing. Tell your DH that as long as he stays under the radar, he will make it through just fine :)

Any other questions - let me know!


----------



## MacyClara

Thanks! DH isn't going into the Air Force so I'm not sure if it'll be the same situation or not. Hopefully not! I want him home ASAP. Oh my gosh... it's going to break my heart not talking directly to him, especially now that Mila is older and knows that her daddy isn't there. Are you living on base? if you are what's it like? sorry if this is really personal!


----------



## RoseKitten

Hey sweetie, I know I'm not a teen, but thought I'd offer my support. :) I was raised AF and my DH is currently in the Army (4 years so far, E5). What branch is he going in to?


----------



## MacyClara

Thanks :) he's going into the army. What was it like being raised in the military? we have a daughter and I worry she's going to hate us for living this way.


----------



## RoseKitten

MacyClara said:


> Hi thanks :) not sure if I've introduced myself but I'm Macy, 20 and my daughter Mila is 27 months. I know every branch is different but how long did he have to wait for basic training to start after he went? were you really not allowed much contact? we don't have a lot of experience with this yet and we weren't sure if what they say is exaggerated....

As far as the wait (I'm talking with my husband about it right now): For my husband it was a week, for him it might be two. 

Contact: They could earn time with the pay phones under certain conditions. After so many weeks, they earned the right to use their cell phones on the weekend. 

Where is he going? My husband went to Ft. Jackson. 

As far as what to expect: A lot of yelling. They aren't allowed to physically touch them without permission, so he can expect a lot of up close and personal time with the drill sergeants yelling at them. My DH also after a few weeks, once the privileges have been earned (about half way through) the drill sergeants will start treating most people like actual human beings. If he can start training (push ups, running, sit ups, etc.) now, it will do him good so that he can already be getting up to par with the requirements for the PT test (which he has to pass by the end of basic). He can be recycled for a variety of reasons, to include failure of the PT test, failure to show improvement, failure at marksmanship, disciplinary issues, etc. 

Any other questions? :) 

Oh, what's his MOS? I'm nosy and curious. :haha: 



MacyClara said:


> Thanks :) he's going into the army. What was it like being raised in the military? we have a daughter and I worry she's going to hate us for living this way.

A lot will depend on what he does. I know for me, it sucked, a lot. But, my mom was gone a lot, for weeks and months at a time, randomly (it seemed to me, at least). She never did a full deployment, but I never knew if she was coming or going, and that was hard. I also went to public school because we didn't live very close to base. If you live on base, or close to base, I really recommend using the military run schools on post if they have them. All of them do the same curriculum, in the same order, for every installation, regardless of branch. Add to that the fact that all the kids there are also military children, and it will likely make you child's experience better, because all of the kids there understand that everyone moves and comes in a different times. The hardest part of public school for me was the fact that I'd finally get settled in somewhere, make really good friends, and then we'd move. The kids I went to school with just didn't understand what I was going through, and it was hard for me. Some kids thrive, though, so it's hard to say how your LO will react. :shrug: 

I don't hate my parents, though. When I was really young I didn't fully understand, and as I got older it made more sense. Talk to your LO about what your husband is doing, and why. I couldn't know much about what my mother did, but I knew what her degree was in, and that she worked with computers, and that she was helping protect us from people who wished to hurt us and our friends and family. 

Also, respect the security clearances. Being raised military, I have no problem with my husband saying "I had a good/bad day, but I can't talk about it." It's a thing, it will likely happen to you, and there's really nothing to be done about it. I know a lot of wives that get butt hurt that their spouses don't tell them every detail of what they did for the day, or every detail of their job. The reality is that most of it is boring, and the rest you don't need to know because there wouldn't be anything you could do to change anything anyways. :lol: 

I assume since he has a degree, he's going in as an officer? It just occurred to me that if he is, instead of going in as an E4, his basic will be very different. :haha: Sorry, I'm still waking up.


----------



## AirForceWife7

MacyClara said:


> Thanks! DH isn't going into the Air Force so I'm not sure if it'll be the same situation or not. Hopefully not! I want him home ASAP. Oh my gosh... it's going to break my heart not talking directly to him, especially now that Mila is older and knows that her daddy isn't there. Are you living on base? if you are what's it like? sorry if this is really personal!

In that case, it'll definitely be different! Every branch does things differently.

Yes, we live on base. We absolutely love our house! I have never had any problem with drama from other wives or anything, but I also keep to myself a lot the time :haha:

I love living on base because it saves us a lot of money! His work is 2 minutes away, we fill up on gas only ONCE a month, commissary is a minute away .. everything you need is right there! It's great :)


----------



## RoseKitten

Of course you love it, you live on an AF base. ;) 

OP, to give you some perspective on the difference in housing between AF and Army, AF personnel get paid "hardship pay" (pay above their normal base pay) if they have to live on an Army installation. 

Now, we did live on post (army has "posts" and AF has "bases" lol), I loved the convenience. The house we lived in wasn't bad, but some of them are. There was a "ghetto" (which, wasn't a ghetto at all lol, it just was compared to some areas like officer housing) and we lived "north of the ghetto." Some times the waiting lists are fairly long as well. A lot depends on rank and location.


----------



## AirForceWife7

RoseKitten said:


> Of course you love it, you live on an AF base. ;)

I've got a lot of friends who live at Fort Bliss & they love it as well. Don't really think it matters ;)


----------



## MacyClara

Thank you both! I'm sure I'll be bugging you with more questions as we get further in. 

He enrolled in ROTC after high school to pay for his college education and was part of SMP so he served as an Officer trainee while in the reserves. While he was at school as a part of ROTC he did a basic 2 year course (freshman/sophomore years) and an advanced course (junior/senior years). Under SMP he was paid as an E-5 for his reserve service and fulfilled his commitment to the reserves (while in school). When he finishes basic he'll be an active duty officer. 

He's going to Fort Benning in Georgia.

Living on post does seem really convenient especially if we're moved to Fort Belvoir (not far from where we live now). 

How long after he completed basic were you moved to the post/base?


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hmm, I'm not sure about Army, but with the Air Force he graduated from basic, and then he was required to go to tech school (Aka AIT Airmen in Training) right after.

My hubs isn't an officer, so I'm not sure of the differences in regard to training. He was at Lackland for basic, then went to Sheppard AFB for three months for tech school. There he learned all about his job, how to build the aircraft, fix it, take it apart, etc. lol. He's a crew chief for the MQ-9 Reaper (drones).

After he graduated from tech school, his orders took a very long time to process, so he was stuck there about an extra two months. It really sucked. (This is also another thing that you have to be prepared for - sometimes you can get orders and have to leave next week, sometimes they take forever to receive!) After he received his orders, he out-processed from Sheppard and in-processed to where we are at now, our duty station, Holloman AFB.

I know this all sounds like a giant heap of confusing information, but you'll catch on to it after a while! :)


----------



## RoseKitten

My DH said Benning sucks "a pile of suck floating in an ocean of suck" were his exact words. :haha: Officer's have it different, though, so who knows. As far as where you'll go, he should find that out towards the end of basic. It's not likely that you'll stay in the area you currently live, though. Maybe, but a lot depends on what he does. 

He said as far as how long after basic, your DH should get his orders towards the end of basic, and will likely have some vacation time, so.. probably within a couple weeks you all would be headed to your new location. Depends on what he does after basic, though, because he may have more specialized schooling to go to first. Depending on how long that training is (again, it's MOS dependent, so it's hard to speculate) you may stay where you are currently living. However, had I been married at the time to my DH, I would have gone to AIT with him because it was 22 weeks. Some AIT (or equivalents) are much shorter, so you wouldn't go with him. 

As for the difference in basic, for officers he may actually have to do some rather obscure and stupid duties, and will likely be hassled quite a bit just because enlisted and officer don't usually get along. Enlisted tend to get along better with officers that were prior enlisted, and prior enlisted get treated like lesser beings by those who came in as officers from the start. 

Be prepared for a lot of stupidity and drama, the army is full of it. I avoid most military wives like the plague because most of them are insane. And, I really wish I was kidding. >_<


----------



## RoseKitten

Oh, and get used to the saying "hurry up and wait." :haha: It's Army standard. ;)


----------



## MacyClara

:( hurry up and wait is something we're getting used to! it took us forever to find out where he was going for basic. 

You're right, he goes to OCS (luckily its at Benning so he doesn't need to change locations) after basic since he was just in the reserves before. Apparently OCS is accelerated if you did ROTC. Why is Benning so bad? 

Do either of you work? right now I'm a SAHM but I'd like to someday have my own thing but that might not be possible if DH is moving around a lot.


----------



## RoseKitten

Miserable conditions, miserable people stationed there, infantry mindset (it's hard to describe, but think middle school jocks), it's hot, humid, damp, etc. Just not a fun place. 

I run my own business, so it's not too bad (except the need for finding a new client base every time we move. I have a website, so that helps me maintain my current customer base). Also, there are *tons* of options for work on military installations for spouses. You actually get preferential placement for work, there are different schooling opportunities, tons of stuff for you. 

You can expect to move every 3-5 years, but it's not a hard and fast. Some places, the Ft. Knox, don't want to let soldiers go once they get them and it can be difficult to get away. Other places, like MacDill AFB are hard to stay in more than 3 years because of what they do and where they're located.


----------



## AirForceWife7

MacyClara said:


> :( hurry up and wait is something we're getting used to! it took us forever to find out where he was going for basic.
> 
> You're right, he goes to OCS (luckily its at Benning so he doesn't need to change locations) after basic since he was just in the reserves before. Apparently OCS is accelerated if you did ROTC. Why is Benning so bad?
> 
> Do either of you work? right now I'm a SAHM but I'd like to someday have my own thing but that might not be possible if DH is moving around a lot.

I'm a SAHM. I plan on being solely that until she heads to school, then I will focus on me. However, she is my first priority. (I get shit for that sometimes by ignorant people mostly, but have learned to deal with it. Blargh :p) 

The area that we live in is a very small town in the middle of nowhere, legitimately. Lol. There are a LOT of people on this base plus the German Air Force is here as well (serves as a training base for them) so add about another thousand families or so on top of that. With all those civilians, wives, etc. wanting to get jobs in this town, it's tough since it's so small. I'm not sure about other areas, though. I hope it has a wide job opportunity radius where you're at!

As for drama, I think that all depends on who you surround yourself with. I've made some great friends here, but in finding those friends I had to weed out some fake and drama-loving ones as well. You weed them out and you move on :)


----------



## MacyClara

Yuck. We're from VA so it can't be much more humid :haha: hopefully he won't be there for more than basic/OCS. Did you stay home while he did basic or did you stay near there? I have a friend who moved into a motel while her husband was in basic but it seems a bit crazy since you can't just go visit. 

That's great, hopefully we'll be somewhere busy where there are lots of things happening. I don't want to make too many plans until we find out what DH is doing.


----------



## MacyClara

The friend thing is true everywhere haha. Sounds a bit like high school.


----------



## RoseKitten

AirForceWife7 said:


> As for drama, I think that all depends on who you surround yourself with. I've made some great friends here, but in finding those friends I had to weed out some fake and drama-loving ones as well. You weed them out and you move on :)

A lot of that truly depends on what kind of installation you are at. Knox was a miserable hole filled with mostly miserable people. My one good friend that was a military spouse, had a horrible husband who hated me and tried to split my husband and I up while they were deployed together. I've not really tried to meet anyone here, though, so I couldn't say if it's any better or not. Army, by and large, seems to be a lot more petty and dramatic than AF.


----------



## MacyClara

Aww man! these are the things they don't tell you when you enlist... 

I'm crossing my fingers for Fort Belvoir in VA, big (27,000 people roughly), 45 minutes to DC and an hour from family. It's pretty unlikely though that he'd be stationed there.


----------



## RoseKitten

MacyClara said:


> Yuck. We're from VA so it can't be much more humid :haha: hopefully he won't be there for more than basic/OCS. Did you stay home while he did basic or did you stay near there? I have a friend who moved into a motel while her husband was in basic but it seems a bit crazy since you can't just go visit.
> 
> That's great, hopefully we'll be somewhere busy where there are lots of things happening. I don't want to make too many plans until we find out what DH is doing.

We weren't together while he was in basic (my husband and I have a long and dramatic history :haha: ), but I moved to KY after he was settled into Ft Knox, and we got married something like 3 months later. :blush: Some spouses move, some don't. We have a house, a home, pets, so much going on that I couldn't really see moving with him even for 22 weeks. Visits? Yeah, probably, but I have a garden to tend to. lol


----------



## RoseKitten

MacyClara said:


> Aww man! these are the things they don't tell you when you enlist...
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for Fort Belvoir in VA, big (27,000 people roughly), 45 minutes to DC and an hour from family. It's pretty unlikely though that he'd be stationed there.

I wouldn't count on it. Sometimes people do end up close to home (Knox was 8 hours for me, 6 for him) so it wasn't that bad. We're now 14 hours from my folks and something close to 17 from his folks. Still not *too* bad as far as I'm concerned. 

My folks are from norther IN originally, and my mom was stationed in NM and CA before she went into the reserves. My DH was originally stationed at Knox, and now we're in FL. 

An important thing to keep in mind with the military: they can (and might) break promises to you. They can tell you they're say, stationing you somewhere you've agreed to go, move you, and hand down new orders the next day. It's not usually in their best interest, but it can happen. 

If my husband stays in instead of going contract, we'll likely end up in the DC area next. He does MI, and I'm hoping he goes contract instead of re-enlisting for another 3 years so we can stay here. I love our house. :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

RoseKitten said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> As for drama, I think that all depends on who you surround yourself with. I've made some great friends here, but in finding those friends I had to weed out some fake and drama-loving ones as well. You weed them out and you move on :)
> 
> A lot of that truly depends on what kind of installation you are at. Knox was a miserable hole filled with mostly miserable people. My one good friend that was a military spouse, had a horrible husband who hated me and tried to split my husband and I up while they were deployed together. I've not really tried to meet anyone here, though, so I couldn't say if it's any better or not. Army, by and large, seems to be a lot more petty and dramatic than AF.Click to expand...

Jesus, really? That's disgusting. I'm sorry that happened to you.

I've never really had anything THAT severe happen. Maybe you are right, that bullcrap sounds extremely petty and dramatic. I could never even think about doing that to someone.

As for the drama resembling high school, it is. Unfortunately some people never grow up though and need drama to thrive. It is unfortunate, but it is reality.


----------



## MacyClara

That's true. We're married but Mila and I live in apartment above my parents house and DH has a studio apartment in town. We just couldn't afford to rent anything bigger here and my family won't let him live here full time (long story). I guess if I knew I'd be able to see him than I'd go and stay near there. I'm assuming they aren't allowed to have visitors?


----------



## RoseKitten

Drama seems to be more common with infantry settings, and that's why Knox was so miserable. 

The man in question has hated me since he first talked to me, though. Wives are meant to be "seen, not heard" and Lord help you if you call him out on a lie. He just... was a pathetic monster of a human as far as I'm concerned. She said he's changed since deployment, and the one night we all went out together he seemed friendly enough. I have no clue though. 

And, our FRG? Disgusting. Within a couple months of the guys being gone, they all hated me. But, they also spent a lot of time talking about which of them was screwing someone while the DH's were deployed. Most of the people they cheated with, were people who couldn't deploy for medical reasons! Pathetic place. I loved KY, but I'm so glad to be done with Knox.


----------



## MacyClara

That's awful. Ugh so sorry that happened to you.


----------



## RoseKitten

MacyClara said:


> That's true. We're married but Mila and I live in apartment above my parents house and DH has a studio apartment in town. We just couldn't afford to rent anything bigger here and my family won't let him live here full time (long story). I guess if I knew I'd be able to see him than I'd go and stay near there. I'm assuming they aren't allowed to have visitors?

During his OCS he might be allowed to have visitors, I have no clue. Not during basic, though (maybe on weekends? Officers are special lol). But, you will have enough money to rent a nice place on his pay. It seems odd that you couldn't on E5 pay, though (I'm sure there's much I don't know about what your finances look like, I'm not trying to offend). My husband was an E4 when we got married, and once they actually started paying us our BAH we didn't have any problems. Your BAH will vary, though, based on where you are located (they base it on cost of living). Our BAH doubled when we moved from KY to FL, but our cost of living didn't, so living off base has been giving us some extra money to play with each month.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Wow, sheesh.

I promise at least where we're at it's not like that at all! Gosh, I wanna come rescue you! :haha:


----------



## RoseKitten

:haha: Well, hopefully they won't end up at Knox. I haven't really met anyone here (no desire, honestly) as far as spouses. I do my own thing and don't have time for them. :lol:


----------



## MacyClara

RoseKitten said:


> MacyClara said:
> 
> 
> That's true. We're married but Mila and I live in apartment above my parents house and DH has a studio apartment in town. We just couldn't afford to rent anything bigger here and my family won't let him live here full time (long story). I guess if I knew I'd be able to see him than I'd go and stay near there. I'm assuming they aren't allowed to have visitors?
> 
> During his OCS he might be allowed to have visitors, I have no clue. Not during basic, though (maybe on weekends? Officers are special lol). But, you will have enough money to rent a nice place on his pay. It seems odd that you couldn't on E5 pay, though (I'm sure there's much I don't know about what your finances look like, I'm not trying to offend). My husband was an E4 when we got married, and once they actually started paying us our BAH we didn't have any problems. Your BAH will vary, though, based on where you are located (they base it on cost of living). Our BAH doubled when we moved from KY to FL, but our cost of living didn't, so living off base has been giving us some extra money to play with each month.Click to expand...

Long story but we (stupidly) have a mountain of credit card debt and with paying that off plus all our other bills it would be really tight to rent a bigger place. We theoretically could stretch our budget but we couldn't afford the deposit + security. If everything goes right we'll be debt free by December and when DH is done with basic and OCS we'll be moving in together. He stays weekends and hangs out most days but has his own place. We can't wait to officially live together. 

Airforcewife, I just looked at your journal and nearly started crying! you guys are so cute together.


----------



## RoseKitten

MacyClara said:


> RoseKitten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacyClara said:
> 
> 
> That's true. We're married but Mila and I live in apartment above my parents house and DH has a studio apartment in town. We just couldn't afford to rent anything bigger here and my family won't let him live here full time (long story). I guess if I knew I'd be able to see him than I'd go and stay near there. I'm assuming they aren't allowed to have visitors?
> 
> During his OCS he might be allowed to have visitors, I have no clue. Not during basic, though (maybe on weekends? Officers are special lol). But, you will have enough money to rent a nice place on his pay. It seems odd that you couldn't on E5 pay, though (I'm sure there's much I don't know about what your finances look like, I'm not trying to offend). My husband was an E4 when we got married, and once they actually started paying us our BAH we didn't have any problems. Your BAH will vary, though, based on where you are located (they base it on cost of living). Our BAH doubled when we moved from KY to FL, but our cost of living didn't, so living off base has been giving us some extra money to play with each month.Click to expand...
> 
> Long story but we (stupidly) have a mountain of credit card debt and with paying that off plus all our other bills it would be really tight to rent a bigger place. We theoretically could stretch our budget but we couldn't afford the deposit + security. If everything goes right we'll be debt free by December and when DH is done with basic and OCS we'll be moving in together. He stays weekends and hangs out most days but has his own place. We can't wait to officially live together.
> 
> Airforcewife, I just looked at your journal and nearly started crying! you guys are so cute together.Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope it works out for you guys! As an O1 he'll be paid more, so that will help. Even his BAH will be higher, so it should be easier. You also get paid extra to move (to cover deposits and such) so that will help a lot as well. I'm happy to answer any questions that you have. We just did our first PCS (permanent change of station) so I'm intimately familiar with the process.


----------



## Breezy

We are stationed at Davis Monthan in Arizona and will be PCSing next month to Grand Forks AFB. DH is an A-10 crew chief now and will be switching to UAVs at the new base. We bought our house in AZ and have been here for almost 5 years and will be renting it out when we move. We will have to live in a 3 bedroom apartment for 6 months or so because the waitlist for housing is sooo long. 

The military life is very much hurry up and wait as the PPs have said. I have a love hate relationship with it but when we move, we will be 4 hours from our whole family so that should make things better for a while.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Breezy said:


> We are stationed at Davis Monthan in Arizona and will be PCSing next month to Grand Forks AFB. DH is an A-10 crew chief now and will be switching to UAVs at the new base. We bought our house in AZ and have been here for almost 5 years and will be renting it out when we move. We will have to live in a 3 bedroom apartment for 6 months or so because the waitlist for housing is sooo long.
> 
> The military life is very much hurry up and wait as the PPs have said. I have a love hate relationship with it but when we move, we will be 4 hours from our whole family so that should make things better for a while.

Yayyy! Fellow crew chief wife! ;)

My hubs works on the UAV's as well. He was switched to them when we arrived at our duty station. He was originally on the F-22


----------



## MacyClara

Thank you all! 

Everything works out somehow so this will too. I can't imagine that military wives are bitchy after talking to the three of you.


----------



## Breezy

AirForceWife7 said:


> Breezy said:
> 
> 
> We are stationed at Davis Monthan in Arizona and will be PCSing next month to Grand Forks AFB. DH is an A-10 crew chief now and will be switching to UAVs at the new base. We bought our house in AZ and have been here for almost 5 years and will be renting it out when we move. We will have to live in a 3 bedroom apartment for 6 months or so because the waitlist for housing is sooo long.
> 
> The military life is very much hurry up and wait as the PPs have said. I have a love hate relationship with it but when we move, we will be 4 hours from our whole family so that should make things better for a while.
> 
> Yayyy! Fellow crew chief wife! ;)
> 
> My hubs works on the UAV's as well. He was switched to them when we arrived at our duty station. He was originally on the F-22Click to expand...

Nice! Did he say they were easy to learn? Does he like them?


----------



## AirForceWife7

They were much easier than he expected! Though of course you know with any switch it'll take a while to get in the swing of things. On the job training helped him get used to it fairly quickly, though :)

He likes them a lot more than he thought!


----------



## RoseKitten

MacyClara said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Everything works out somehow so this will too. I can't imagine that military wives are bitchy after talking to the three of you.

:haha: I've met some real "special" spouses out there. Obviously, not all of us are raving bitches... but good grief there seem to be quite a few. My DH and I now have a small network of friends across the country. Let us know where you're headed, when you find out.


----------



## MacyClara

I definitely will. DH and I had a long talk today about it and our attitude is that we've been a team for six years and it'll just be another adventure.


----------



## AirForceWife7

MacyClara said:


> I definitely will. DH and I had a long talk today about it and our attitude is that we've been a team for six years and it'll just be another adventure.

 And that's the best way to look at it! :)

You both will need to be each other's rocks (especially with the military being so unpredictable). It sounds like you guys have a very strong relationship already though, so it can only make you stronger from here on out.

Wish you the very best :flow: x


----------



## MacyClara

Thanks! and to you as well!


----------

